# Service we did



## K&R (Jan 22, 2007)

Another


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Nice job. It's nice to see the labels on there next to the breakers, rather than Sharpie scribbles. Don't suppose you happen to have any pics with the covers off, do you?


----------



## K&R (Jan 22, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> Nice job. It's nice to see the labels on there next to the breakers, rather than Sharpie scribbles. Don't suppose you happen to have any pics with the covers off, do you?


We will in a few weeks when I install the shunt. Will have quite a few pics of this job as it progresses. I also am going to be installing a 48 unit electronic dimmer in a local theater. It is the big brother to this unit.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Wow.... 48! The one in the pic only appears to have 12 blades, unless they're doubles. I can't imagine how big the 48 unit one will be. Will the big one have its own air conditioning system? I know some do, and some are even water cooled. How many amps per channel is this thing? Looks pretty beefy, like maybe a full 20 per channel.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

iyvghnm


----------



## K&R (Jan 22, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> Wow.... 48! The one in the pic only appears to have 12 blades, unless they're doubles. I can't imagine how big the 48 unit one will be. Will the big one have its own air conditioning system? I know some do, and some are even water cooled. How many amps per channel is this thing? Looks pretty beefy, like maybe a full 20 per channel.


Both units will be 20A per channel and double blades. We also have to add 2 10 button smart links to the new one. No cooling for the unit the a cooling fan on the rack. The room is has it's own cooling system. The 48 unit one will be 
84" tall.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> Nice job. It's nice to see the labels on there next to the breakers, rather than Sharpie scribbles.


I think a label maker is a great investment. Not real expensive, I think mine was $50 or so, but makes things look much more professional.

K&R, nice looking work!:thumbsup:


----------



## ailat (May 24, 2007)

Excuse my ignorance but im from Australia. Was the second pic of that huge cabinet a dimmer unit? How long ago was it? Man if it is and its recent you guys in the USA are so far behind our technology & standards! The first pic of that switchboard looks like something from the 70's. Im not trying to upset anyone here but if you are interested I can show you some pics of the type of stuff we use, especially our dimmers. Looks like we are about 20 years in front over here!


----------



## K&R (Jan 22, 2007)

ailat said:


> Excuse my ignorance but im from Australia. Was the second pic of that huge cabinet a dimmer unit? How long ago was it? Man if it is and its recent you guys in the USA are so far behind our technology & standards! The first pic of that switchboard looks like something from the 70's. Im not trying to upset anyone here but if you are interested I can show you some pics of the type of stuff we use, especially our dimmers. Looks like we are about 20 years in front over here!


I for one would love to see some of your pics. That is a dimmer unit that is still available. Not very old either. The new one will look the same. It is controlling a small dinner theater lighting system.


----------



## australia electrical (May 29, 2007)

This is a pic of 12 channel dimmer which is about 200mm wide by 100mm high and programmed via laptop and some of our touch screens. It can be controlled via switch, PIR detector, light level sensor, temperature sensor, time switch, color touch screen, or programmed to turn on/off, ramp up/down on turn off/on, delay on/off on turn on/off. All input units are wired in a Category 5 cable which is a 4 core computer cable. This system is so flexible there is absolutely nothing it cant do! The only limit the system has is the installers experience in programming. Programming starts at $ 120 per hour over here and there is so much work for it.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

Whats the rating on those?
For that matter, what system voltages do you have?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

JohnJ0906 said:


> Whats the rating on those?
> For that matter, what system voltages do you have?


Yeah, what is the rating on those? The one in Ken's pic does 20 amps per channel, and each card does 2 channels, as I recall. You can get hundreds of amps of dimmable lighting in one of those racks. The actual operator interface touchscreens are pretty fancy, however, appearing much like the Aussie's pictures.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

As i am speaking about the Austraila's electrical system 

this system is typically 240 line to netural single phase at 50 HZ
but line to line i think it is 415 volts line to line on 3 phase system.

This is pretty common voltage in European area as well 

the dimmer rack i am not sure if my memory serve me right maybe i am wrong on this each rack can hold 16 amp per circuit but that dimmer module that one i am not too famuiar so i will let that person explain more clearer on this matter 

Merci , Marc


----------



## australia electrical (May 29, 2007)

Hi. It is 16amp per channel. We have 240V & 415V 50Hz system.


----------

